# Dr, Gupta



## pops6927 (Jun 18, 2019)

*Tuesday 6.18.19*
_• Heart disease can have long-term impact on the brain
• More red flags about red meat
• (Micro)plastics in your drinking water
• Why can't we seem to care about climate change?_






​

Heart disease can have
long-term impact on the brain

People who are diagnosed with coronary heart disease are at higher risk for cognitive decline later in life, according to a study published yesterday. Experts say cardiovascular disease is thought to affect the brain in multiple ways. It could impact small blood vessels, disrupting the flow of oxygen to parts of the brain. And the link between the two could stem from common risk factors that start earlier in life, such as obesity, diabetes and high blood pressure. Whether there could be other external factors at play remains unclear, but here’s what the latest research reveals.





Advertisement







 









More red flags about red meat

Changing your meat-eating habits could lead to a longer life. A new study finds that decreasing red meat consumption by at least half a serving per day is associated with a 10% lower risk of early death -- and replacing red meat with other protein sources may help you live even longer. Here’s what you should be eating.







(Micro)plastics in your drinking water

You could be swallowing a credit card’s weight in plastic every week. That’s not a typo. According to a study published last week, people consume an average of 5 grams of plastic a week. The plastic contamination comes from “microplastics” – particles smaller than 5 millimeters – which are making their way into our food, drinking water and even air. Can you guess the source of the vast majority of plastics you consume?





​

Why can't we seem to care
about climate change?
Make no mistake: Climate change is happening. And scientists say humans need to take aggressive action now to avoid irreversible environmental destruction. But we – the collective global “we” – don’t seem to be able to  motivate ourselves to do anything about it. Turns out, there’s a reason for that.

As the summer heats up, you can expect to see more news in this space about climate change. Already this week, we’ve got three important stories you need to know about: 


Future summers will "smash” temperature records every year
Climate change threatens nearly 40% of the world’s primates
Flesh-eating bacteria in NJ reveal one possible effect of climate change







But wait, there's more!


Injuries from cosmetics send 4,300 children to the ER every year
Many breakfast cereals still contaminated by weed killer
FDA gives vaping companies a clearer path for marketing their products
For many doctors breaking bad news, “death” is a four-letter word
The top 10 questions about surrogacy for same-sex couples, answered




​

From the desk of Dr. Gupta
Last week, I traveled to Facebook’s Menlo Park, California, headquarters to talk with COO Sheryl Sandberg about the social network’s new blood donation tool. Sandberg doesn’t grant many interviews, so even before I arrived, I knew this issue was important to her.

As a doctor at a Level 1 trauma center, I’ve seen the extraordinary demand for blood. In fact, every two seconds in the United States someone requires a transfusion. The problem: The Red Cross says only 3% of people in the United States who can give blood do so. Sandberg thinks Facebook is uniquely poised to step in and help.

“There are so many medical problems in the world which are not medical problems; they are marketing problems,” she told me. “It’s convincing people to do the right thing, and so this is a problem we can solve.”

_RELATED: Your Facebook posts can be used to predict whether you have certain medical conditions, according to a new Penn Medicine study._







 Share



 Tweet
ALL CNN NEWSLETTERS

Advertisement







 



CNN Health's *The Results Are In with Dr. Sanjay Gupta* shows up in your inbox every Tuesday.

Like what you see? Don't like what you see? Let us know.

We're all about self improvement. Did a friend forward you this newsletter? Sign yourself up!
update preferences or unsubscribe

Copyright © 2019 Cable News Network, LP, LLLP. A WarnerMedia Company. All Rights Reserved., All rights reserved.

You are receiving this email because you subscribed to CNN newsletters.

...

[Message clipped]  View entire message











ReplyForward


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 18, 2019)

Vegetarians have the same mortality as omnivores
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4691673/


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2019)

Like I said before, exercise & moderation are the keys to longevity!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2019)

*Criticism of reporting*
Some journalists and journalism professors specializing in health care have criticized Gupta's coverage. Trudy Lieberman, a regular _Nation_ contributor on healthcare and director of the health and medicine reporting program at the CUNY Graduate School of Journalism,[37] reviewed Gupta's "ineptitude" in reporting on the McCain health plan. Lieberman criticized Gupta for relying on insurance industry statistics, and a health expert quoted by Lieberman said that Gupta's reporting "gives a gross oversimplification".[38]

Peter Aldhous criticized Gupta's "enthusiasm for many forms of medical screening – even when the scientific evidence indicates that it may not benefit patients". He and other medical journalists accuse him of a "pro-screening bias" in promoting widespread electrocardiogram and prostate cancer screening, even though medical authorities like the US Preventive Services Task Force recommend against it.[39]

Writing in _CounterPunch_, Pam Martens criticized Gupta's promotion of Merck's cervical cancer vaccine Gardasil, including repeated assertions that it prevented cervical cancer years before clinical trials had proven that to be true, and without disclosing the financial arrangements between CNN and Merck; she also criticized his downplaying of the risks of Vioxx for cardiovascular events, for which he stated that he drew his conclusions from having "talked to the makers of Vioxx, the Merck company"; and for his involvement in AccentHealth, a health infomercial site that presents itself as patient education and is played in physician waiting rooms and does not in her view adequately disclose its promotional nature.[40]

Gary Schwitzer, professor of health journalism at the University of Minnesota School of Journalism and now an editor at _Health News Review_, has also criticized Gupta's reporting.[41][42]


----------



## solman (Jun 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 398404



where is this chart from?

edit: did a reverse image search, and came up with this interesting site.
https://skepticalscience.com/co2-higher-in-past-intermediate.htm

"Over the Earth's history, there are times where atmospheric CO2 is higher than current levels. Intriguingly, the planet experienced widespread regions of glaciation during some of those periods. Does this contradict the warming effect of CO2? No, for one simple reason. CO2 is not the only driver of climate. To understand past climate, we need to include other forcings that drive climate. To do this, one study pieced together 490 proxy records to reconstruct CO2 levels over the last 540 million years (Royer 2006). This period is known as the Phanerozoic eon."


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 19, 2019)

Gupta, CNN. Fake News!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2019)

No politics allowed


----------

